# Show Your Vintage 123s and 126s



## JonS1967

I don't think I've seen a thread specific to the Vintage 123/126 models so I thought I'd start one. Here's mine from circa 2003 with the Valjoux movement.

Cheers,
Jon








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Anyone else? Here's mine again. ATTACH]1452785[/ATTACH]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt

My BR 126 Vintage is not really vintage because it's new and it has the ETA 2894-2 mov't


----------



## JonS1967

Kilovolt said:


> My BR 126 Vintage is not really vintage because it's new and it has the ETA 2894-2 mov't


Looks vintage enough to me! I love these new models!


----------



## Kid_A

perfect watch. the one of few I really like despite pvd coating)


Kilovolt said:


> My BR 126 Vintage is not really vintage because it's new and it has the ETA 2894-2 mov't
> 
> View attachment 1452883


----------



## JonS1967

Kilovolt said:


> My BR 126 Vintage is not really vintage because it's new and it has the ETA 2894-2 mov't
> 
> View attachment 1452883


I really like the domed sapphire crystals on the new models. They really have the vintage charm of plexiglass due to their shape.


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## WineMan

Mine on new strap rather than OEM rubber (which i also like btw)


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## JonS1967

I put the original bracelet back on today. This is by far one of my favorite bracelets. It's very well made and I love the simple design. 








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## uback007

I have a several year old Vintage 126 beige on black alligator strap piece that I'm looking to part with. Any idea as to the value ?? Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## TK-421

i love the watch, but the strap is just tooo footloose for me.



rockin'ron said:


>


----------



## sean.scott

rockin'ron said:


>


Ron, when did you pick one of those up? Looks great on your new ecru-stitch straps!


----------



## sean.scott

Just picked up two _vintage_ Vintage 126s:

First generation Vintage 126 White Gold with Valjoux 7750 movement









and a first generation Vintage 126 Black & White with Valjoux 7750 movement


----------



## JonS1967

Wow! Nicely done! Two stunning watches. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron

sean.scott said:


> Just picked up two _vintage_ Vintage 126s:
> 
> First generation Vintage 126 White Gold with Valjoux 7750 movement
> 
> and a first generation Vintage 126 Black & White with Valjoux 7750 movement


Congrats Sean!! Those are two mighty pieces of B&R history!!


----------



## sean.scott

uback007 said:


> I have a several year old Vintage 126 beige on black alligator strap piece that I'm looking to part with. Any idea as to the value ?? Thanks in advance for your help


Gotta show ups some photos, but depending on condition, box, papers, service history, etc., I'd say anywhere between $1,900 and $2,500.


----------



## dchoi132

What a beautiful watch. I'm torn between this and the 126 sport heritage chronograph. As for the regular heritage, I'm worried that if the black case gets scratched, it will leave a glaring silver/shiny scratch. Anyone have a problem with that?


----------



## Kilovolt

dchoi132 said:


> What a beautiful watch. I'm torn between this and the 126 sport heritage chronograph. As for the regular heritage, I'm worried that if the black case gets scratched, it will leave a glaring silver/shiny scratch. Anyone have a problem with that?


No problem yet on mine but a black Stabilo OHPen universal permanent does an excellent job on small nicks.


----------



## dchoi132

Thanks!


----------



## rvinson

Here is my 2005 Geneva 126 just serviced. ETA 2894-2 inside !


----------



## fatboy1340

&&&&&


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## alas26




----------



## fatboy1340




----------



## sean.scott

Picked up a Military 126 a month or two back. Rocking it on an awesome green canvas nato.


----------



## fatboy1340

thanks Sean, i love the military type !

found those awesome pics in this forum (2008)

















&&&&


----------



## trailhead

I have a 126 Officer chrono on OEM alligator. anyone ever try a after market bracelet for a 123 or 126 ? if so lets see them or let me know which one you bought


----------



## Kid_A

lovely shark strap..


rockin'ron said:


>


----------



## Kid_A

this is awesome beast


fatboy1340 said:


> &&&&&


----------



## fatboy1340

thanks Kid_A


----------



## fatboy1340




----------



## fatboy1340

&&&&&&


----------



## fatboy1340

&&&&&&


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## fatboy1340




----------



## fatboy1340

(google)


----------



## fatboy1340




----------



## fatboy1340




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatboy1340




----------



## fatboy1340




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## sean.scott

Been a while since this has been updated...


----------



## Davido22




----------



## wkw

My 15 years old vintage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatboy1340

oldies but goldies
&&&&&&&&


----------



## wkw

Yup. Still ticking after all these years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davido22

Just sourced a NOS bracelet, I put my NOS OEM gator strap for 123/126 up for sale on WUS if anyone is looking.


----------



## ewand

First post 

Here's my 5 year old BR123...


----------



## wkw

I recently picked up a 123. The current model is noticeably larger than it's brother.

Here's some pics.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatboy1340

nice twins...i prefer on leather strap combo 
&&


----------



## wkw

fatboy1340 said:


> nice twins...i prefer on leather strap combo
> &&


Thanks mate.

I agree straps are more appropriate. 
I'm ordering a deployant and a couple of aftermarket straps as we speak....hope I will get them soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatboy1340

wkw said:


> Thanks mate.
> I agree straps are more appropriate.
> I'm ordering a deployants and a couple of aftermarket straps as we speak....hope I will get them soon.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK wkw, pics ASAP please
&&&


----------



## wkw

fatboy1340 said:


> OK wkw, pics ASAP please
> &&&


Straps and deployant for the 41mm model is outstanding. Here's what I have for the elder brother....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatboy1340

light brown is very nice...the patina will be awesome !!!
thanks for sharing


----------



## wkw

fatboy1340 said:


> light brown is very nice...the patina will be awesome !!!
> thanks for sharing
> 
> You got a nice looking 126. I really like the chrono version. I think the layout is better than 123, which is rather plain in my opinion.
> 
> Back in the early 2000, B&R offered a series of watch straps with special materials such as wool, nylon, cotton on top of the usual calf and alligator. The patina I have is made from wool and that's my favourite among the 3, due to it's uniqueness.
> 
> I think the series is long discontinued and I'm wondering if I can custom make one with wool or cotton....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fatboy1340

wool ???

&&&


----------



## wkw

That's what I was told.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sean.scott

wkw said:


> That's what I was told.....


Yep, they were cashmere. PS if you ever decide to sell either of those straps/buckles on the right, let me know.

This just arrived today and I'm loving it. I really like the dial of the older 126 compared to the new one! So much more going on IMO.


----------



## fatboy1340

beautiful vintage !
congrats Sean
&&


----------



## wkw

sean.scott said:


> Yep, they were cashmere. PS if you ever decide to sell either of those straps/buckles on the right, let me know.
> 
> This just arrived today and I'm loving it. I really like the dial of the older 126 compared to the new one! So much more going on IMO.


Thanks for clarification. 
For the tune being, I'd prefer to hold on to the cashmere one. However, I'm willing let go the light brown one in the middle, which is still brand new. We can take this offline in case you're interested.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatormac




----------



## elbeik

My Limited Edition Military Type 126, on a custom Nato strap.









Cheers,


----------



## dalstott

My military type.







Bund







Armor


----------



## john_cocktosen




----------



## teddyfigo

JonS1967 said:


> Anyone else? Here's mine again. ATTACH]1452785[/ATTACH]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks similar to the one I saw on the sales corner 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Nope. Mine isn't up for sale. Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron

Loving this new Caramel Leather Strap on my 126!!!










Caramel White-Stitch Vintage BR Tang 22mm Watch Band | B & R Bands


----------



## JonS1967

rockin'ron said:


> Loving this new Caramel Leather Strap on my 126!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caramel White-Stitch Vintage BR Tang 22mm Watch Band | B & R Bands


Looks great! Awesome photo too!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundeepg

Got mine on a nice brown strap from B&R Bands. The original strap crapped pretty damn quick.


----------



## 1watchaholic




----------



## sean.scott

Great Geneva 123! Always loved the hands on the Geneva line.


----------



## user384h

Where did you manage to find this watch? Was it a limited edition?

Many thanks!

Matt



sean.scott said:


> Picked up a Military 126 a month or two back. Rocking it on an awesome green canvas nato.


----------



## sean.scott

Yes, it is a limited edition of 999 pieces circa 2003. I ended up selling it and buying another one back last week


----------



## jessemack

Loving the natural leather single pass strap from Worn & Wound. I feel like it gives the watch a nice rugged look.


----------



## traineract

dalstott said:


> My military type.
> View attachment 5409010
> 
> Bund
> View attachment 5409026
> 
> Armor
> View attachment 5409042


Love this military type with bund!


----------



## traineract

One of my favourite watches, the br126 heritage sport


----------



## JonS1967

traineract said:


> One of my favourite watches, the br126 heritage sport


Great looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spyvito

View attachment 7196010

It's not a Rolmega but I love it.


----------



## sean.scott

Looking to trade my Vintage BR126 Officer Black. It's in near mint condition with only the lightest swirls on the high polish case. Comes with box, manual, and blank warranty card.

I'm looking for a Vintage BR 126 Carbon, but if you've got another B&R to trade, let me know.


----------



## xxjorelxx

Just swapped out the strap for a BandrBands brown bomber. Looks like a good match


----------



## sean.scott




----------



## hedet




----------



## JonS1967

hedet said:


>


That's one hot looking watch!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatboy1340

agree !
&&&&&&


----------



## xxjorelxx




----------



## mwalle6




----------



## Armadillo

Really like the true vintage version of the 126. It wears large for its size. I guess this is beacuase the dial covers such a large portion of the watch face. 
It really has a lot of style and is a classic.... I need one.


----------



## elbeik

Just added this limited edition BR126 Vintage Flyback GMT next to my military type.

I love the color scheme; quite a thick watch.


----------



## fatboy1340

Congrats, very elegant watch. love it
wear it well
&&&


----------



## sean.scott

Congrats on the flyback! Awesome piece!


----------



## timetostart

sean.scott said:


>


Beautiful collection, sir!


----------



## bird

Mine









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sean.scott

My recently sold Vintage 126 Military Type on a custom DrunkArtStraps canvas.


----------



## ewand

Thought I'd try a NATO on my 123 - and I think it suits it really well. The strap itself is a replica of the NASA-spec SEB1210030, by @Kizzi.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoischich

Rocking my Sports Heritage 123 today.


----------



## fatboy1340

love the combo ! so vintage...congrats, wear it well
&&&&


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## timetostart

rockin'ron said:


>


That's really handsome on that strap. Who makes it?


----------



## rockin'ron

timetostart said:


> That's really handsome on that strap. Who makes it?


Thanks! It's a B & R Bands Gray Tactical Strap. Here's a link:

22mm Gray Tactical Watch Band | B & R Bands


----------



## user384h

126 Ltd M. Circa 2003.


----------



## JonS1967

Took this camping with the family family last week. Hadn't really worn it in a while so I was admiring it the whole trip as if it was new again. I find the dial and brushed finish to be memorizing. Just love it.

Cheers,
Jon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## user384h

Thanks mate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## user384h

Spyvito said:


> View attachment 7196010
> 
> It's not a Rolmega but I love it.


This is their best looking heritage. Also loving it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## se7enfold

awsome


----------



## JAfdem

Love the dial design on these.


----------



## Kurt2112

Just got my first Bell & Ross today, I love it, very classy, understated, and a bit unique.


----------



## MontRoyal

Kurt2112 said:


> Just got my first Bell & Ross today, I love it, very classy, understated, and a bit unique.
> View attachment 9144914


Welcome to the club brother









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portland

Trying something new. B&R Vintage 123 GMT on a Bulang and Sons Siena leather NATO. What do you guys think, does it work?


----------



## user384h




----------



## DIV

I've been a Rolex/Omega guy for decades and now I'm starting to really like the looks of the B&R Vintage line, specifically the 123 models. I only wish there was a version that combines the steel case but the feaux patina dial and hands of the Heritage model. I've got no experience with PVD coated cases...Do they tend to scratch easily...obviously, unlike steel they can't be refinished without having to re-coat.
Can someone please comment on this?

Thanks


----------



## DIV

Also, I love the look of the 123 Sport. The bezel reminds me of the first Seamaster 300 Bakelite bezel inserts. But isn't the non-rotating B&R bezel a bit pointless? Basically, it just gives you the minute markings....?


----------



## user384h

DIV said:


> Also, I love the look of the 123 Sport. The bezel reminds me of the first Seamaster 300 Bakelite bezel inserts. But isn't the non-rotating B&R bezel a bit pointless? Basically, it just gives you the minute markings....?


Hi Div,

Yes the bezel is completely useless, but it's nice to look at

Read your comment about steel cases- this mode is a steel case. No PVD as far as I know. I'll have to look it up to make sure.

Matt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIV

user384h said:


> Hi Div,
> Read your comment about steel cases- this mode is a steel case. No PVD as far as I know. I'll have to look it up to make sure.
> Matt
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the BR123 Heritage has black PVD case. You can see the overview of the different models here: Bell & Ross Official Site


----------



## user384h

DIV said:


> the BR123 Heritage has black PVD case. You can see the overview of the different models here: Bell & Ross Official Site


Ah right-o. Feel like I've read the PVD is pretty scratch resistant on the 01 and 03 models.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sniper13

Great pieces here. This is my one and only.


----------



## MontRoyal

Sniper13 said:


> Great pieces here. This is my one and only.


Great looking piece. I almost got that one myself. I was also smitten by the cream dialed one. I like the date window of that model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sniper13

MontRoyal said:


> Great looking piece. I almost got that one myself. I was also smitten by the cream dialed one. I like the date window of that model.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. I'm really loving it. The legibility is great, I've been searching for this model for a couple years they don't seem to come up often.


----------



## wkw

Cream dial says hi










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Professor_Budge

Man those 126s look tempting...with the skeleton back too?!


----------



## JonS1967

Both versions (cream and black dial) of the 123 are fantastic looking! I don't think I could easily decide between the two. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarheelvolvo




----------



## publandlord

Officer 123 in Ruthenium!!!


----------



## tessierbrt

Is that the officer silver? And do you have any color pics with the straps you have? I just picked up the officer silver not too long ago and I'd like to switch it up from the normal strap.


----------



## publandlord

tessierbrt said:


> Is that the officer silver? And do you have any color pics with the straps you have? I just picked up the officer silver not too long ago and I'd like to switch it up from the normal strap.


Yes it's the silver sorry, the ruthenium is the middle grey colour. I kept the original grey strap behind and that one is blue I will find the original. Here is one on a black strap (must be a B&R black strap, from Basel):


----------



## JonS1967

publandlord said:


> Yes it's the silver sorry, the ruthenium is the middle grey colour. I kept the original grey strap behind and that one is blue I will find the original. Here is one on a black strap (must be a B&R black strap, from Basel):


The silver dial is absolutely gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blitzoid

Another 123 Sport Heritage with the fixed bezel here. Rocking a tapered (22-20mm) $15 leather strap this week.

Has anyone found a strap company that makes a two-piece leather strap that works well with the super-long lugs? the gap between the spring bar line and the case has always bugged me. Not enough to invest in some sort of solid end link, mind you... but always eager to learn from others' experiences!

EDIT: forgot to change the date this month!


----------



## user384h

blitzoid said:


> Another 123 Sport Heritage with the fixed bezel here. Rocking a tapered (22-20mm) $15 leather strap this week.
> 
> Has anyone found a strap company that makes a two-piece leather strap that works well with the super-long lugs? the gap between the spring bar line and the case has always bugged me. Not enough to invest in some sort of solid end link, mind you... but always eager to learn from others' experiences!
> 
> EDIT: forgot to change the date this month!
> 
> View attachment 9555226


Check out Bas and Lokes. Some chunkier straps that could fill that gap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blitzoid

Brilliant - thanks! (although at 10x the cost of this strap, not sure I'm ready to take the plunge)


----------



## Portland

Happy Thursday everyone.


----------



## blitzoid

From the department of "I can't believe I didn't think of this before" - on one of NDCStraps MN natos.


----------



## xxjorelxx

Recycled photo but still one of my favorites


----------



## blitzoid

^^^ great shot. Is there a Full lume dial on that model, or is it just the hands?


----------



## xxjorelxx

blitzoid said:


> ^^^ great shot. Is there a Full lume dial on that model, or is it just the hands?


Thanks  Only the hands have lume


----------



## WatchScene

One of the more beautiful BR 126, I wear mine often.


----------



## unlewser

these look great. Come to this brand forum to set some goals to someday get one of these.


----------



## circlek

Very Nice!


----------



## Mike Smith

These are my favorite B&Rs - I much prefer the round ones than the squares.



blitzoid said:


> Another 123 Sport Heritage with the fixed bezel here. Rocking a tapered (22-20mm) $15 leather strap this week.
> 
> Has anyone found a strap company that makes a two-piece leather strap that works well with the super-long lugs? the gap between the spring bar line and the case has always bugged me. Not enough to invest in some sort of solid end link, mind you... but always eager to learn from others' experiences!
> 
> EDIT: forgot to change the date this month!
> 
> View attachment 9555226


----------



## rikkd

Swore I wouldn't use this as a daily....But I love it so much.....


----------



## Andres Restrepo

The first one I still own; sold the second and I've been looking for it for years.





Cheers


----------



## stamsd




----------



## Johnegil

The BR123 and BR126 lines are amazing looking pieces. I particularly fancy the BR123 GMT, and believe it will be added to the collection once bank account can take it.


----------



## Johnegil

The BR123 GMT must be one of the freshest looking watches out there... Me want one


----------



## ceburaska

About seven years old now, with a new strap from B&R Burlington Arcade


----------



## daveangel

Here's my phantom. Love this watch!


----------



## ewand

ceburaska said:


> View attachment 11528442
> 
> About seven years old now, with a new strap from B&R Burlington Arcade


How much was the strap, btw? I presume that's the deployant clasp job? I've got one just the same, also 7 years old


----------



## Jharris888

Nice!


----------



## Jharris888

Look great!


----------



## elbeik

New custom strap by combat-straps

This lady has exceptional presence.


----------



## elbeik

Andres Restrepo said:


> The first one I still own; sold the second and I've been looking for it for years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


I see what you did there.









By the way, there's a 123 desert type on the bay.


----------



## Giggo

Here's mine. 

























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## colonelpurple

BR 126 Vintage Commando


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stiggity

Got a new one in. First Bell and Ross. I'm really impressed. what a great value, honestly (resale, of course).


----------



## JonS1967

stiggity said:


> Got a new one in. First Bell and Ross. I'm really impressed. what a great value, honestly (resale, of course).
> View attachment 12367137


Congratulations! Looks like a Geneva model, if I'm not mistaken. Great watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccm123

Great photos!


----------



## rockin'ron

Here's my BR126 Officer!!!


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

jimiwilli said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Super hot!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgegervin44

SHARP!



jimiwilli said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hedet

I really do think these are some of the most under appreciated watches out there. I liked mine so much I ended up selling my speedmaster because the design was similar but better imo.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Skim_Milk

jimiwilli said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! That is a really nice piece.


----------



## Giggo

Sold the 123 and picked up a 126









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elbeik

Family shot.


----------



## JonS1967

elbeik said:


> Family shot.
> 
> View attachment 12581499


Beautiful family you've got there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## HonzaH

While on vacation in Slovak Tatra mountains 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tardyemu

Can't wait to add my new-to-me BR126 94 SC Carbon to the mix in just a few days! My first B&R


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon -B-

Just picked this guy up after I began reading this forum I'm a little worried about authenticity. I think I'm just gonna assume it's not a fake cause I got it from a good guy lol.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Brandon -B- said:


> Just picked this guy up after I began reading this forum I'm a little worried about authenticity. I think I'm just gonna assume it's not a fake cause I got it from a good guy lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it looks like a genuine 1st generation vintage 123. 
Congrats!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon -B-

wkw said:


> I think it looks like a genuine 1st generation vintage 123.
> Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well it stopped working a day after I got it so I got a refund. No longer part of the crew. Damn shame it was a great looking watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Brandon -B- said:


> Well it stopped working a day after I got it so I got a refund. No longer part of the crew. Damn shame it was a great looking watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a bummer!!! 
Good that you got a refund.

Happy hunting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron

My BR126 on some vintage Italian suede!!!


----------

